# Which of these would be better for us to buy?



## LilLulu (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi
I am completely new to the timeshare world, and was hoping someone could help me decide which of these options would be the better fit for us (or neither?)

DH and I went on a Disney Vacation Club tour and were presented with contract of $104 per point (they had an offer where you'd get developer's points, or $6 or $8 off the $104) -- for the 50 year contract, maintenance fees being something in the $4.40-ish per point.

Another option we have is that a co-worker of DH said that he has an RCI timeshare that he would sell us for $3,000.  I am not sure how RCI works though. He said that the timeshare lasts "forever" and the current yearly fees are under $800.  He added that the contract is for a 1 bedroom unit.  I forget the name of the facility at the moment (it's on the tip of my tongue  ) but I do know he said it is in Orlando.

DH and I were looking into Disney because have been going for the past couple years (though we don't want to go forever to the exclusion of other places) -- would we be able to stay on Disney property through RCI?  The downside of DVC though is that we also want to go to Puerto Rico and Australia.  Would it be tough to visit those places (and others) with RCI?  It seemed like a "waste" of DVC points, but would it be cost effective through RCI?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am not really sure how to compare DVC anr RCI, and am really confused as to which would be best for what we want to do, which is Walt Disney World (on property) some years and other places (Maine, Hilton Head, Puerto Rico, Australia...)

Many thanks in advance from a very confused newbie


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to TUG!  Before I considered buying either of these TS's I would do a lot of reading and ask a lot of questions.  The answer may be that an entirely different resort would be the best for you.  

Whatever you do, don't buy from the developer - you can save as much as 75% buying resale, and get the exact same product.  

Also - don't finance your purchase.  Buying a timeshare is a luxury and if you have to finance it, it's probably more than you should spend.  Start off with something you can pay cash for and you will be a lot happier with it than if you are making big monthly payments PLUS maintenance fees.  There's even a board on TUG where people are giving away their timeshare.  You can also pick them up on ebay for pennies on the dollar - but do your homework first.

Here is some great info. to get you going:

New to Timesharing

TUG Advice Page


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 20, 2007)

> "Another option we have is that a co-worker of DH said that he has an RCI timeshare that he would sell us for $3,000. I am not sure how RCI works though. He said that the timeshare lasts "forever" and the current yearly fees are under $800. He added that the contract is for a 1 bedroom unit."


Need further info from you.  What is the resort in Orlando you are trying to compare to DVC?  Plenty of Orlando timeshares can be "had" on ebay for way below the $3,000 price tag your co-worker is asking.

Hang around TUG, read the info, and you'll learn plenty.  Ask lots of questions, TUGgers are great for providing info.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 20, 2007)

*If you want to stay at a Disney Resort,*

You can't get there using RCI as Disney only trades thought II, so the Friends week will never get you onto Disney property.

The resale market for Disney points is currently about $85 per point, at the older resorts that have less than the 50 years left, so the $104-$6 or $8 per point isn't a bad buy, if Disney is what you have to have.. 

Many Disney owners rent their points for $10 each and use the cash to rent somewhere else, rather than exchanging through II.

Or you could set up a direct exchange with an owner when you want to travel to other areas. 

There are many very nice resorts in Orlando, many that sell for much less than $3000. 

But as Orlando is so overbuilt, the value of these units ( other than Disney) for trading is poor.  

Trying to exchange for high demand resorts during prime times will be a challenge.

You can buy almost anything and trade into very nice units in Orlando, through RCI, and save lots of cash.

Take you time, it is very easy to buy a timeshare, much harder to sell without losing a fair amount of you original purchase price.

fwiw, Greg



LilLulu said:


> Hi
> I am completely new to the timeshare world, and was hoping someone could help me decide which of these options would be the better fit for us (or neither?)
> 
> DH and I went on a Disney Vacation Club tour and were presented with contract of $104 per point (they had an offer where you'd get developer's points, or $6 or $8 off the $104) -- for the 50 year contract, maintenance fees being something in the $4.40-ish per point.
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2007)

*$3,000 Sounds High For An Orlando Single-Bedroom Resale Timeshare.*




LilLulu said:


> Another option we have is that a co-worker of DH said that he has an RCI timeshare that he would sell us for $3,000.  I am not sure how RCI works though. He said that the timeshare lasts "forever" and the current yearly fees are under $800.  He added that the contract is for a 1 bedroom unit.  I forget the name of the facility at the moment (it's on the tip of my tongue  ) but I do know he said it is in Orlando.


By contrast with that Orlando 1BR timeshare for $3*,*000, our 3BR Orlando timeshares cost us, respectively, $1*,*925 (eBay, 2003) & $500 (EEY -- private sale, 2006).  Annual fees are in the $775 range for those ($775 each, I mean).

Not only that, we are far from the shrewdest timeshare folks on TUG -- so by reading all the TUG advice & boning up as much as you can on _The Wisdom Of TUG_, you might well end up with plusher timeshares for about that much money or with equivalent timeshares for less. 

Our timeshare philosophy boils down to (1) _Buy Resale & Save Thousands_ + (2) _Buy A Timeshare At A Location Where You Actually Like To Go_.  Our timeshare aim is to vacation in spacious, luxury resort accommodations for roughly Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

Trading a week at your timeshare for a week at somebody else's timeshare is nice now & then, but it's not the main thing (not for everybody, anyhow) -- so don't let the timeshare-exchange tail wag the timeshare-resort dog. 

RCI is a timeshare exchange company.  You pay money to join, you turn over your timeshare week to RCI any year that you care to, then you search through the RCI inventory for somebody else's deposited more or less equivalent timeshare week that you want to go to, & you put in for a swap.  You also pay an exchange fee for the RCI swap, over & above whatever you pay to your timeshare resort in annual fees. 

Our timeshare story, for what it's worth (maybe a little, maybe a lot, maybe nothing) is on the Internet.  Click here to have a look. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 20, 2007)

Have you stayed in a timeshare before?  

Its not that hard to rent Orlando, you might want to rent a couple of times before you actually buy.  Then you might decide that you just have to buy Disney or not?  

Dont buy your friend's timeshare.  When you get ready to buy, go on Ebay or Tug. 

Join TUG  the review section can save  you lots of money.  Not all Gold Crowns and 5*'s are the best.  

Good luck.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 20, 2007)

RCI and II (Interval International) are exchange companies. DVC only trades through II. 

I'd suggest that you spend about 3 to 6 months reading the tug boards. If you're interested in DVC, too, read the DVC sections over at disboards.com. And you might even want to rent/visit some resorts/areas you're thinking about buying into. 

We have been DVC members for 5 1/2 years, but we also own a Marriott EOY (every other year) lockoff 2 bedroom and an EOY 2 bedroom lockoff in the mountains. We really like DVC and the quality of Marriott resorts. Those are our favorites so far when staying in Orlando (I've got a few more to try, though - ). So we've found a combination of DVC points (bought developer) and other timeshares (bought resale) work quite nicely for us. Every person/family is different. 

Don't buy your coworker's week. You don't know enough about what they own to buy it. Timeshares are easy to buy and can be extremely hard to sell if you buy the wrong thing. Take your time.


----------



## LilLulu (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I have more to learn than I had thought.  Thanks for the info and links to further info 

The only timeshares we have stayed in before have been the DVC resorts twice (booked through Disney at rack rate), and a timeshare in the Poconos a couple of years ago (we won a raffle at church -- someone donated their week to the church fund-raiser).

I didn't think of the renting aspect, that seems like a good way to try the different resorts out.  I didn't know that there were so many in the Orlando area, but it does make sense.

Thanks again


----------



## geekette (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely consider your vacation plans for the next 5 or 10 years.

If you have young children not yet in school, or are nearing retirement or whatever, what you want Now might not fit in a couple years.  If your 'travelling family' will grow or shrink, so will the size of accomodations you need.  Consider whether annual airfare is affordable or whether you need a drive-to location.  Orlando can be traded into = you don't have to own there to go there.  

There are a ton of options.  Do take your time, ask questions, read read read.  In time it will become clear what the best fit for You is.  By that time, you might also know what constitutes "a good deal" for buying it.

Good luck!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 20, 2007)

Besides the great advice above, also think about unit size- not only what you need now, but what you may need 5 years down the road as your family dynamics may change. A 1 BR may be great for now, but if your family is growing you may regret not getting a 2 BR a few years down the road. Just something else to consider....

Welcome to Tug- read and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## djs (Jun 20, 2007)

m61376 said:


> Besides the great advice above, also think about unit size- not only what you need now, but what you may need 5 years down the road as your family dynamics may change. A 1 BR may be great for now, but if your family is growing you may regret not getting a 2 BR a few years down the road. Just something else to consider....
> 
> Welcome to Tug- read and feel free to ask questions.



I would second this advice, especially if you can get a 2B unit with a "lock-out" option.  I have such a unit (own EYO) and have always exchanged into a unit larger than what I've used for the exchange.  With a unit like this, you can use split it up and get multiple vacations.  When (if) you reach the time where a 2B is necessary, you'd have that EOY and could always take advantage of getaways/bonus time etc.

Although none of us like to take advantage of friends, I think you ought to let your friend know that their price is a bit high; sure they may have paid $10,000+ for their unit, but that doesn't mean it's worth more than $500.

Another thing to keep in mind (and this is where I think a lot of people become disenfranchised with timeshares) is that if you're going to own it in order to exchange you'll feel like you are being "nickel-and-dimed".  You'll pay an annual maintenance fee (or bi-annual in an EOY case), you'll then pay for your membership to II or RCI, and on top of that you'll pay to exchange; you may also pay to split your 2B unit if you own a lock-out eligible unit.  The thing to do is add up all those nickels and dimes and then determine if you are getting a good deal.  So far I've felt that all the "fees" have come to far less than it would cost had I paid for my accommodations out of pocket.


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Buy a The Jockey Club (TJC)  for $, 2500*

Here is an example,  as of 9:50 PM today, jUNE 20, 2007,  as to what you can trade for when you own a  1 BR The Jockey Club in Las Vegas, NV  (symbol The Jockey Club, TJC), week 14 that you deposited with II just a month ago and got a AC certificate for doing so.  Here are the Disney units that go can get and you can buy a Jockey Club for less than $ 3,000.00  

You can do this with other units as well, but this is just one example.  Yje maintance fee is less than $ 500 and you have two weeks for that - one week with II and II give you a secon week in the form of an AC, an accomodation certificate which you can use in a limited number of places but can get you a second week in a top Florida timeshare but in an off-season like January, or late August.  

Disney's Old Key West Resort • DVO
Orlando , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 
   Aug 24 2007 - Aug 31 2007   1 4 4 144          
Sep 23 2007 - Sep 30 2007   1 4 4 144  

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort • DSS
Lake Buena Vista , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 
   Aug 24 2007 - Aug 31 2007   e 2 4 e24      

Disney's Vero Beach Resort • DVB
Vero Beach , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 
  Oct 12 2007 - Oct 19 2007   1 4 4 144          
Nov 02 2007 - Nov 09 2007   1 4 4 144          
Dec 14 2007 - Dec 21 2007   1 4 4 144   

- SEE MORE Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort • DVH
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 

Oct 26 2007 - Nov 02 2007   e 2 4 e24          
Nov 10 2007 - Nov 17 2007   2 6 8 268          
Nov 25 2007 - Dec 02 2007   1 4 4 144          
- SEE MORE 

4 Resorts found | Page: 1   About Interval | Privacy Policy | Legal Information | Customer SupportPartner Sites: Entertainment, Chemistry, Match, MindFindBind, Personals, udate, Expedia, Hotels, Hotwire 
Copyright© 2007 Interval International. All rights reserved.  

All the best,

Patrick


----------



## Berea1 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Florida Marriotts - 2 and 3 bedrooms*

Here is the results of a search using the same The Jockey Club but trying for Marriotts in Orlando, Florida.  Note the Marriott Imperial Palsm is a 3 BR but in the off seasaon and only show available from now thru Sept. 2, 2007 when most kids are back in school.

Marriott's Royal Palms Resort • MRP
Orlando , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 

Aug 10 2007 - Aug 17 2007   2 6 6 266          
Aug 31 2007 - Sep 07 2007   2 6 6 266          
Sep 01 2007 - Sep 08 2007   2 6 6 266          
- SEE MORE Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas • MIP
Orlando , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 

Aug 31 2007 - Sep 07 2007   3 8 10 3810          
Sep 02 2007 - Sep 09 2007   3 8 10 3810          
Sep 07 2007 - Sep 14 2007   3 8 10 3810          
- SEE MORE Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort • MSP
Orlando , FL , USA 
Resort Details & Photos 

Aug 31 2007 - Sep 07 2007   2 6 6 266          
Sep 01 2007 - Sep 08 2007   2 6 6 266          
Sep 02 2007 - Sep 09 2007   2 6 6 266          
- SEE MORE


But you are getting them for Less than $ 600 which is the yearly maintenance fee at the Jockey Club and the $ 139 request fee with II>

Patrick


----------



## malicorne (Jul 2, 2007)

*Maxing out DVC*

This is my first post as a TUGger.  Thought I'd get my feet wet.  We've been DVC members for a long time, having worked with some of the people who set up the program.  We also have time with RCI and Marcus and, using the true Socratic approach, and reading the posts on TUG, we're now finding out what it is we didn't know.

PLANNING IS EVERYTHING 
Said the Prussian General Helmuth Von Moltke.  It was true for WW I and it seems to be true for timeshare.  I concur with the "think before you buy" advice.  We didn't.  Well not much anyway, but we've had really good results from all our purchases.  With all timeshares planning is the key.  My wife sets out a calendar and has reservations on speed dial for the moment tough bookings become open.  So this Thanksgiving the three of us are off to Maui staying at an RCI resort and flying United on standard 25K Mileage Plus seats.  This does NOT happen if you try to call a month ahead of time.  DVC is the same as the others: you can't play if you don't plan.  

CONCIERGE COLLECTION + INCLUSIVE
DVC has good trade value, since most people in the world want to go to the World.  Disney also has what they call the "Concierge Collection".  These are pre-vetted high quality resorts and  vacations that are not Disney but for which you can use DVC points.  Apart from planning well in advance, DVC points really work well if you get an all-inclusive resort.  For example Tanque Verde ranch in Tucson, especially in early summer, has pretty much everything just for points: accommodation, meals, riding, sports, other activities, even airport transfers.  So there's no out of pocket at all.  There's nowhere to buy anything even, except the gift store that is the size of a small walk-in closet and is open two hours a day.  So for a reasonable number of points you get the whole vacation: no entrance fees, no food, no rides, no souvenir junk.

We found Disney cruises to be similar, as long as you don't have an allergy to large rodents.  We did the four-day for a total of $300 out of pocket, and those were tips.

- FEES + APPRECIATION
There are clear down sides to Disney: the maintenance fees and Florida taxes are very high, it's a lease, not an ownership, etc.  But on the plus side, they have appreciated quite a bit (we purchased for around $45 a point) and that's not usual for timeshare.

Hope this helps


----------



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2007)

I own DVC, as well as several other timeshares.  

I love my DVC, but DVC is very expensive both in initial purchase price and in annual fees.  I always use it myself or rent it to someone else for cash.  Any other use simply isn't cost-effective. 

As others have said, you can't trade into the DVC via RCI.  You can only trade in to the DVC via II.  DVC units are mostly available in the off-season.  When would you be going to Orlando?

I wouldn't buy your friend's RCI week.  There is a lot of dissatisfaction these days with RCI.   Also, the large majority of luxury Orlando timeshares trade through II, not RCI.   You can buy something nice outside of Orlando for less than $300, with lower annual fees, and trade into a variety of Marriotts or Sheratons in Orlando via II.   For specific suggestions, email or PM me. 

[Edited:  I meant to say "Less than $*3000*," as this was the price the OP had mentioned for purchasing a timeshare from his/her friend.  $300 was a typo.]





malicorne said:


> This is my first post as a TUGger.  Thought I'd get my feet wet.  We've been DVC members for a long time, having worked with some of the people who set up the program.  We also have time with RCI and Marcus ....


What is Marcus?



malicorne said:


> We found Disney cruises to be similar, as long as you don't have an allergy to large rodents.  We did the four-day for a total of $300 out of pocket, and those were tips....


At first I thought you meant that the ship had rats!  :rofl:   Then I realized the "rodent" in question was Mickey!


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 3, 2007)

m61376 said:


> Besides the great advice above, also think about unit size- not only what you need now, but what you may need 5 years down the road as your family dynamics may change. A 1 BR may be great for now, but if your family is growing you may regret not getting a 2 BR a few years down the road. Just something else to consider....
> 
> Welcome to Tug- read and feel free to ask questions.



Lockoffs are something that I didnt think about when I first started timesharing 10 years ago.  I bought 2 bedrooms.  Now when I go to Orlando and the kids all want to go (and thier spouses and kids) I had to get 2-2 bedroom timeshares last Thanksgiving.  Most of the time when I go to Orlando and if I had a lockoff.  I could have split the unit and got 2 - 2 bedrooms for actually one unit.  

So many possibilities and only one life.  No life has enough vacation time. 

Its just like your first house, you can see the good things you did and the things you would have changed or looked for.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 3, 2007)

JudyS said:


> What is Marcus?



I believe it is a timeshare resort in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin . . . www.grandgeneva.com .

Marcus owns hotels and other entertainment enterprises in Wisconsin.  Grand Geneva may be their only TS property.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 3, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> I believe it is a timeshare resort in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin . . . www.grandgeneva.com .
> 
> Marcus owns hotels and other entertainment enterprises in Wisconsin.  Grand Geneva may be their only TS property.


Thanks, Yvonne!


----------

